#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 有髮？沒髮？

## 神原明野

最近因為畫了一陣子的龍王

讓明野有個概念是「獸人有頭髮比較好看」

以前畫皮卡丘獸人時，常常都覺得……

皮卡丘的頭怎光禿禿的，好難看……

自動跟他加毛上去(就像動畫中的皮卡丘雷恩)

結果被網友戲稱為塔爾斯 :狐狸嚇到: 



不過，看大家的獸人圖，好像絕大多數都沒有頭髮

是因為頭髮累贅，大家才不畫嗎

那明野的「帶髮獸人」又很奇怪嗎 :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 大貓貓

畫不畫頭髮算各獸的習慣吧??
小獸偶爾畫有頭髮
偶爾畫沒頭髮

有頭髮算是增加點特色吧??
正常的獸幾乎沒頭髮只有毛~有髮比較特(?

而頭髮變成累贅~
說的有點誇張=.=~

----------


## 鵺影

這問題是看個人喜好，沒有一定的答案。

另外有一種折衷的轉型方法，就是讓頭毛茂盛點，
再用頭毛下去做髮型，這樣初期比較不會感到突兀。

----------


## huxanya

有沒有髮都是依喜好,
沒髮感覺好像缺少甚麼,
可能是因為受"人"面貌的影響.

----------


## 狂．洛清

加髮啊...我很喜歡耶..

我喜歡長毛^^(短的也不錯!都喜歡!!)

畫的時候..不自覺的...

毛...越長越長(就算畫人也是一樣)

什麼動物都一樣耶~~

----------


## 若葉

有時候會變成是..

公獅有髮~母獅沒髮~

會有個煩腦在

所以我還是會想要照用某些女生小光頭的沙龍照...

來套在獅頭上-w-

效果其實不錯啦~

看的出個所以然

像我畫的露西亞呀~都是我筆下弄出來的犧牲品

----------


## BOSS

個人的喜好是不加頭髮的
感覺加了就太人型化


不過還是要看整體的設計
有些畫的就很搭

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

有時候看到沒髮的獸人..

感覺上怪怪的~(?)

所以我自己畫的幾乎都會加髮~

----------


## 逆

個人習慣畫頭髮有一定長度的獸人，但是幾乎不會超過肩膀。
至於完全沒有頭髮的不是不畫，而是每次畫都會很怪，
在半側面的地方不好調整耳朵的位置。

不過獸的話，就算再短、再沒有毛也至少還有一般野獸的基本毛長。
其實我想這是偏好的問題，另外畫風本身和髮長的適性度也是很重要的一點。
有些Q版的獸就很適合短毛，要是加長了反而會有違和感。(誤)

----------


## 杜崇

好像我畫男獸人就不會加頭髮
女生就會...
到底為什麼呢
好詭異喔....

----------


## LongTzai

說到獅子，我以前開過一個玩笑…
在近代人類的世界中(應該說較保守的時代)，男人留長髮會被人罵「娘娘腔」…

　　所以呢……
在獅子的世界，如果公獅子悌平頭(毛短得跟母獅一樣)，就會被同伴罵「娘娘腔」了XD


　　在下是龍族，各龍是喜好有頭髮，不論公母、髮型、長短、陰柔陽剛，只要夠美、夠酷、夠好看都ＯＫ！

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

基本上會畫頭髮的

幾乎都是人形獸人

獸形很容易變的很奇怪

所以大部分都是人形會用頭髮

----------


## tigrisleo

我個人的話是兩種都會畫啦...單純看當時想畫怎麼樣的
因為從
[奇怪的幻想動物]、[只是有點擬人化的動物]→[各種程度的獸化or擬人化]→[根本是人變成獸耳+尾巴的]
這範圍內的我都畫

長的比較像人的通常就會畫頭髮
長的比較像動物的，有時候前額的毛會比較長弄得像劉海
或是頭後面有長毛或鬃毛這樣
當然有時候獸臉也會直接加頭髮

總之這該是看個人的喜好吧~

BY 常常躲著不出現的tigrisleo

----------


## 迺嘕

有沒有頭髮對我是無所謂啦


但是我是無法忍受光禿禿的就是了 囧


所以我畫的時候都會用"一些翹起來的毛"來增加感覺


但我不會去畫頭髮 算是個人的習慣問題吧

----------


## 狼幼仔

有些種類就是適合沒有頭髮
像是虎,狼
有些就是要有頭髮
如果頭禿禿的不好看
可以把頭頂的毛延長
或是加裝飾,像是角

----------


## 克萊西恩

我覺得頭髮算是一種裝飾

要不要就看個人喜好

有些有比較好看 有些有會怪怪的

全都看在畫什麼吧

----------


## 神原明野

啊呀呀，畫獸人蓄長髮的習慣就是畫龍王傳說出來的－－

希龍、嵐星跟祖歐是本來就有頭髮，

古力德跟卡力翁的話是頭毛加長（就類似以前說的雷恩皮卡丘）


到現在就會覺得不畫頭髮不好畫，

最近在給獸友的頭圖的時候就覺得

"這位怎麼這麼難畫"（沒頭法的）常常要一直全部擦掉再畫過˙˙

----------


## 克萊西恩

> 啊呀呀，畫獸人蓄長髮的習慣就是畫龍王傳說出來的－－
> 
> 希龍、嵐星跟祖歐是本來就有頭髮，
> 
> 古力德跟卡力翁的話是頭毛加長（就類似以前說的雷恩皮卡丘）
> 
> 
> 到現在就會覺得不畫頭髮不好畫，
> 
> ...


沒錯...頭髮遮掉很多難畫的地方..越長越好偷懶 XD

不是啦...的確有頭髮有時候比較好看

沒有頭髮感覺就怪怪的了..我的也是..

而且有頭髮 造型和個性也比較能發揮出來

話說明野大的漫畫好久沒更新了...

----------


## 神原明野

> 沒錯...頭髮遮掉很多難畫的地方..越長越好偷懶 XD
> 
> 不是啦...的確有頭髮有時候比較好看
> 
> 沒有頭髮感覺就怪怪的了..我的也是..
> 
> 而且有頭髮 造型和個性也比較能發揮出來
> 
> 話說明野大的漫畫好久沒更新了...



沒時間畫被腰斬了˙˙∥，進度停滯在17章的結尾雪兒被殺

不過，雖然說是留頭髮能表現出個性，相近的髮型搭配上不同的顏色

也是會有不一樣的效果

就拿月影跟弁天來說，雖然前面的頭髮瀏海樣式類似

不過御櫻的粉紅色頭髮就會給人神秘感，月影的藍色頭髮則是會給人平靜的感覺

其他還有很多很多的案例，是要留待新獸們自己去發現的

藉此推敲看看各位有髮獸友們的個性吧



留頭髮可不是偷懶用的工具喔，千萬別誤會了

不過，如果這隻獸沒有頭髮常常就會不小心把他的頭畫太大˙˙∥

----------


## 戌天沃牙

有或沒有我都覺得很好看說~
看個人畫的時候要不要加嚕~
兩種都好看~~=W=

----------


## 蒼心

我都看我畫的時候心情耶~

如果畫好看就會加加看XD

看個人的習慣!!

----------


## 阿翔

一樣，
個「獸」喜好吧，
有一些加了頭髮會比較怪，
有一些不加的話就更怪了*（啥？）*
不過翔一般是不會加頭髮的，
因為…
個「獸」喜好嘛*（被打飛）*！

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

本狼是覺得有頭髮比較帥~~

因為如果頭上禿禿的就..怪怪的~~

向那些禿頭的"人"一樣阿~~

看起來就很呆  XD

----------


## 許狼中將

其實有沒有頭髮我都覺得沒差啦！
好看就好！！！！！
中將塗鴉時是都不畫頭髮的！
但漫畫多半都會有…
例如︰《狼人劍客》中的〝拉蓋特〞、《西部狼槍》的〝比利〞
他們也有頭髮啊！也都很正常啊～～

----------


## Mu Alter

有沒有髮真是取決於畫風的分別，
偏向「獸型」就沒有頭髮，「人形」就有頭髮。

我個人喜歡「有髮」，
可能是本屬人類關係吧。  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## ShadelanJenn

不知道 有或沒有都可以吧 不過頭髮好像也可以用來當做區別各個獸人的特徵之一
不然每個臉都差不多 又沒別的醒目的樣子的話...在我看來都好像啊

不知道像狼頭上那幾條略長的 能不能夠稱得上是頭髮勒

不要太長我絕得都很好看~"~

----------

